# Dover Downs BBQ



## Rag1 (Jul 25, 2007)

It was just announced that the Dover BBQ on 10/20/07 will award $20,000 in prize money.
It is held in the infield of the racetrack which is kinda cool.
www.diamondstatebbq.com


----------



## Bobberqer (Sep 25, 2007)

anyone round here going to Dover ???


----------



## watg? (Sep 26, 2007)

who are those guys?
site #63


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like it is up to 81 teams, I like a big contest. Look who's in spot #79, Johnny's coming East to play.

Team Name Space
Our Couch 24
Florida Skin N Bones 25
PA Midnite Smoker 26
Diamond State Smokers 27
Smokin Guns II 28
Double Barrel BBQ 29
White Dog BBQ 30
Fat Angel BBQ 31
Smokey T's Pit Crew 32
Chix, Swine & Bovine BBQ 33
Ben's Extreme Team 34
Pig Pen BBQ 35
SmokinSwine 36
Bad Dog BarBQue 37
Pork & Dean BBQ 38
Free Range BBQ 39
Up In Smoke 40
Pennsylvania Posse 41
Bovine and Swine 42
Hoff Daddy's BBQ 43
Pig Headed BBQ 44
Bad Bones BBQ Crew 45
South Shore Smokers 46
The Grill Meister 47
Tarheel Smokers 49
Hardy's Divine BBQ 50
Butt A Bing BBQ 51 
Philly Blind Pig BBQ 52
Lost Nation Smoke Company 53
Dixie Bones BBQ 54
Back Porch BBQ 55
Jerry Elliott BBQ 56
Christmas City BBQ 57
Serial Grillers 58
Pequea Pullers 59
Pigstatic BarBQue 60
Guts Smokehouse 61
I Que 62
Who are those guys 63
Anglesea Barbecue 64
Smokey Bottom Boys 65
Linkin Pork 66
Baba and the Pigman 67
Pineys Pit 76
Smokin Guns 77
Bethany Blues - Peppers 78
Smokin Triggers 79
Brick Beach BBQ 80
Texas Pit Crew 81
Hidden Fire 82
Pine Grove Burnt Ends 83
Pot Belly BBQ 84
The Senator 85
JD's Smokin Misfits 86
Smokers Delight 87
Chez Pavillion 88
Beer Buddies BBQ 89
Lazy River Barbecue 90
Lo-N-Slo 91
Three P's Cooking Team 92
The Redneck Pit Krew 93
GrandadsBBQ 94
Three Little Peppers BBQ 95
Cross Road Catering 96
Cool Smoke 97
Ribs Within 98
Smoke Dim Bones 112
Jumping Dog Barbecue 113
Susquehanna Blue Smoke 114
3EY2BBQ 115
The BBQ Guru 116
Henri's "Hotts" BBQ 117
Transformer BBQ 118
Mutha Chicken BBQ 119
Wide Spread BBQ 120
Buttrub.com 121
Team Urban Burners 122
BBQ Brothers 123
Patapsco Valley Smokers 124
Mason Dixon Smoke House 125


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Dixie Bones BBQ 54 is a local boy and good friend Scott.

I Que 62 has a funny slogan. He's a 1 man team and it's "There's no Team in I Que"

lol

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 17, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Dixie Bones BBQ 54 is a local boy and good friend Scott.
> 
> I Que 62 has a funny slogan. He's a 1 man team and it's "There's no Team in I Que"



Looks like Dixie Bones will be my neighbor, I'm in #53

You must be mistaken about iQue, they're a large team out of the Boston area and the KCBS "iQue" team of record. Here is a video of them winning brisket at the 2007 AR   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OiTlhlqNJY


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Oct 17, 2007)

Rich-

Looking forward to seeing you again. I think you'll like this one a lot

Dan


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> Mike Hedrick":39b0530w]Dixie Bones BBQ 54 is a local boy and good friend Scott.
> 
> I Que 62 has a funny slogan. He's a 1 man team and it's "There's no Team in I Que"
> 
> ...


----------

